# The B K Whopper



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Found this in the drain at burger king down in Akron this morning. I guess someone there likes using their floor drain as a Brillo pad trash receptacle, don't get me wrong, I like easy money but I lost my appetite after this one .....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Over a Brillo pad?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i pulled three out once .. makes ya never want to eat out again


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Over a Brillo pad?


 Yeah over a brillo pad... :smartass:


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

tims007 said:


> i pulled three out once .. makes ya never want to eat out again


I think there are 4 or 5 in that pile, but the smell of the grease in that line was like death,bad breath white chunks, or anal juice. Mix that with the smell of hash browns and breakfast sandwiches..... Absolutely ruined my appetite, Btw, it does make ya never want to eat out again at least for awhile anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

My kids heard me say a hundred times "Ya gotta be tough to be a sewer man."


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

O.C. plumberman said:


> I think there are 4 or 5 in that pile, but the smell of the grease in that line was like death,bad breath white chunks, or anal juice. Mix that with the smell of hash browns and breakfast sandwiches..... *Absolutely ruined my appetite*, Btw, it does make ya never want to eat out again at least for awhile anyway :whistling2:


 






When I was about 17 yrs old, my friend John and I had just purchased Burger King for our lunch and were driving around the back of the BK in my car to eat our lunch when we saw a man pinned between the metal back frame of his truck, and the green trash dumpster he was attempting to pick up onto the back of his truck. 

He was apparently the driver attempting to hook up the dumpster onto the carting truck when something went really wrong. His chest was crushed and a single stream of blood was coming down one nostrile. He was deceased. We rolled up on the scene when emergency workers and police had just gotten there and had not yet covered his body. 

I immediately lost my appetite and could not eat my lunch. When I glanced over at John, he was munching on his burger....:blink:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I was about 17 yrs old, my friend John and I had just purchased Burger King for our lunch and were driving around the back of the BK in my car to eat our lunch when we saw a man pinned between the metal back frame of his truck, and the green trash dumpster he was attempting to pick up onto the back of his truck.
> 
> He was apparently the driver attempting to hook up the dumpster onto the carting truck when something went really wrong. His chest was crushed and a single stream of blood was coming down one nostrile. He was deceased. We rolled up on the scene when emergency workers and police had just gotten there and had not yet covered his body.
> 
> I immediately lost my appetite and could not eat my lunch. When I glanced over at John, he was munching on his burger....:blink:


Thats awful. That will never leave your head


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Kevan said:


> My kids heard me say a hundred times "Ya gotta be tough to be a sewer man."



yes it does .. thankfully i like that smell and it means $$$$$$



Tommy plumber said:


> . When I glanced over at John, he was munching on his burger....:blink:



yeah myself and my wife and our friends are like that .. granted all our friends are ems, and fire fighters


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I was about 17 yrs old, my friend John and I had just purchased Burger King for our lunch and were driving around the back of the BK in my car to eat our lunch when we saw a man pinned between the metal back frame of his truck, and the green trash dumpster he was attempting to pick up onto the back of his truck.
> 
> He was apparently the driver attempting to hook up the dumpster onto the carting truck when something went really wrong. His chest was crushed and a single stream of blood was coming down one nostrile. He was deceased. We rolled up on the scene when emergency workers and police had just gotten there and had not yet covered his body.
> 
> I immediately lost my appetite and could not eat my lunch. When I glanced over at John, he was munching on his burger....:blink:



W T F


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd rather clean drains on a full stomach myself. I mentioned some time ago in another thread about the trough drain in back of the deli in a grocery store, with the plastic wrap from the lunch meat, and sour milk, grease... uck.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Grew up in a chicken processing plant. Drains, grease interceptors, all the ugliness doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> When I was about 17 yrs old, my friend John and I had just purchased Burger King for our lunch and were driving around the back of the BK in my car to eat our lunch when we saw a man pinned between the metal back frame of his truck, and the green trash dumpster he was attempting to pick up onto the back of his truck.
> 
> He was apparently the driver attempting to hook up the dumpster onto the carting truck when something went really wrong. His chest was crushed and a single stream of blood was coming down one nostrile. He was deceased. We rolled up on the scene when emergency workers and police had just gotten there and had not yet covered his body.
> 
> I immediately lost my appetite and could not eat my lunch. When I glanced over at John, he was munching on his burger....:blink:


Good lord. That would make me lose my appetite.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

A dust mask with vick's vapor rub works for me. I use it often, especially when grease is involved.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unstopped drains with one hand on a peanut butter sandwich and the other un gloved on the cable...

Smells like $$$ to me


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmmm that's a common clog here...I'm hungry


----------

